# East Broad Top vintage photos



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I know EBT is modeled by some of you so I thought perhaps you might like to see some 40 year old photos posted by my friend Rick:

http://ogaugerr.infopop.cc/eve/forums?a=tpc&s=63160042&f=46660482&m=311104194&r=640109194#640109194


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Great shots.


----------



## SE18 (Feb 21, 2008)

I forgot to mention but his shots have never before been seen on the Internet, as back then, people didn't use digital cameras as a rule (believe it or not). 

I asked how he did it and he said he purchased a flatbed scanner and has been scanning in scads of pictures he took in the early 1970s. 

Someday, I'll have to find some time to do that with mine, taken from the same era, but not as spectacular. 

Cheers 

Dave


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

The new printer/copier/scanners really work well. I scanned the photo below on my Dell printer/scanner/copier.

Thanks for the link to those EBT photos!

David Meashey










This is an NS road slug made from an old GP9. Photo taken in the early 1990s.


----------

